# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  Sptbox deluxe 14.2.1 released!!! Just professional!!!

## hassan riach

*NEWS: *  ** First IN WORLD GT-S8500 Bada Os Downgrade Without JTAG
 * First IN WORLD GT-S8530 Bada Os Downgrade Without JTAG*   ** First IN WORLD GT-S7508 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I8250 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-S6358 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD SCH-W689 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I9308 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I9300C Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I9300 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-S6802 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-E3217B Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-S5367 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-S6102E Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-S6352 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I9210 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD SHW-M130K Direct Unlock/Imei
* First IN WORLD GT-I8160 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK 
* First IN WORLD GT-I9070P Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK 
* First IN WORLD GT-I9070H Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I9070C Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-I9070 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* First IN WORLD GT-S5369 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK 
* GT-S5839I Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK 
* GT-S5222 Flash/IMEI/UNLOCK
* SHW-M190S Direct IMEI and unlock
* SHW-M110S Direct IMEI and unlock
* SHW-M180S Direct IMEI and unlock* ** 30 GB NEW File ADDED*  ** Reported Minor Bug Fixed*

----------

